# My 2014 CC R-Line in Reflex Silver



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

Coming soon!

Just put my deposit down on this from the brand new dealer in Burlington, Flow Volkswagen... I've been pricing this car at three different dealers for the past week and finally came down on numbers that I could agree with. We're over $4,000 under MSRP with VW's current 0.9% offer. There was no silver R-Line in stock anywhere in the local area (NC, SC, VA, TN) that didn't have miles on it so my car will be coming straight from the port and should arrive either Friday or early next week.

I'll update this thread with pics when it comes in. Excited to be a new owner of a CC, I've been eyeing these cars for a while and even cross-shopped a little with the new Audi A3, but I decided I didn't want to pay the extra premium for an Audi that was less equipped than the CC and lacked the CC's unique visual exterior and interior styling. I was able to sit in a brand new 2015 A3 yesterday and while it was impressive, I wasn't happy with some of the interior quality as well as the lack of amenities when equipped in the same price range as a CC. Basically, you'd be paying an extra $2,500 for a car that has more power and AWD, but much less interior quality and less features. For me, since I already have a Golf R, I have no reason to justify the A3... I'll look again in a couple of years when S3s are available at a discount (and possibly even the RS3).

So this is a placeholder thread for now, but there should be pics coming soon. Until then you can look at pics of my Golf R or something which is linked in my sig.


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

Congrats! Can't wait to see pictures. It will be a LONG, but short wait! Well worth it though!


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

jsausley said:


> Coming soon!
> 
> So this is a placeholder thread for now, but there should be pics coming soon. Until then you can look at pics of my Golf R or something which is linked in my sig.


Yeah yeah! The R folks recognize the CC awesomeness. Im grateful to have both. Congrats man, I'll keep an eye out on your thread. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Congrats!! Looking forward to see what you have in store for the CC :wave:


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

Current plans are APR Stage 1 and the DSG tune once it is released, plus a set of wheels and springs.. maybe some minor OEM+ mods.. tame, since I'm still pinching pennies for the R's Stage 3. But we'll see what the future holds! :laugh:


----------



## sloblackjetta (Oct 8, 2003)

Congrats on the purchase! I am not quite as fortunate as you, but I was cross shopping a GTI and fell in love with CC. The CC was much nicer than the GTI for marginally more money, it was a no brainier. Plus the fun mods are exactly the same, how can you go wrong?


----------



## dracer219 (Jul 25, 2012)

Congrats. Just picked up a Candy White R-Line myself Friday 😁


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmendo (Mar 13, 2014)

*Congratulations!*

I picked up my new CC R line Reflex Silver last week Friday. I have no doubt that you'll love it as I do!


----------



## dracer219 (Jul 25, 2012)

I love this sexy lady of mine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

She's here!!!

Delivered tonight at like 5:50 PM. The dealer's service department closed at 6:00 so they couldn't do the state inspection, meaning delivery won't happen until tomorrow, but I was able to go in and check it out.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

jsausley said:


> She's here!!!
> 
> Delivered tonight at like 5:50 PM. The dealer's service department closed at 6:00 so they couldn't do the state inspection, meaning delivery won't happen until tomorrow, but I was able to go in and check it out.



SUPER GOOD! Congrats J, looks killer. :thumbup:


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

iMod.:R said:


> SUPER GOOD! Congrats J, looks killer. :thumbup:


Thanks man! Much appreciated.


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

Congrats, you got any interior pics? 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

rajvosa71000 said:


> Congrats, you got any interior pics?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Not yet, but I'll have a load more pics tomorrow evening.


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

Very jealous, amazing looking!!! Beautiful


----------



## MKV Aaron (Oct 18, 2007)

very nice car!

I will say that it's a shame that VW stuck the same wheels as the previous generation. They looked great on the first gen, but look out of place with the refresh IMO.

Nice daily!


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

MKV Aaron said:


> very nice car!
> 
> I will say that it's a shame that VW stuck the same wheels as the previous generation. They looked great on the first gen, but look out of place with the refresh IMO.
> 
> Nice daily!


Won't be a problem for too long. :thumbup:

I don't mind the Mallorys too much but obviously from an enthusiast/modder like myself I'll get rid of them soon. A bigger problem for me is the wheel gap. I don't necessarily like "flushed," "stanced," or "slammed" but I like a little motorsport-style ride height and this CC is way too lofty for that!


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

jsausley said:


> Won't be a problem for too long. :thumbup:
> 
> I don't mind the Mallorys too much but obviously from an enthusiast/modder like myself I'll get rid of them soon. A bigger problem for me is the wheel gap. I don't necessarily like "flushed," "stanced," or "slammed" but I like a little motorsport-style ride height and this CC is way too lofty for that!



Koni coilovers will do the trick, Bro......

Beautiful ride..... Congrats!

TM


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

TMCCRline said:


> Koni coilovers will do the trick, Bro......
> 
> Beautiful ride..... Congrats!
> 
> TM


How's the ride on your Konis? I don't mind the bounce in my R but this thing will be a cruiser.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

jsausley said:


> How's the ride on your Konis? I don't mind the bounce in my R but this thing will be a cruiser.


Ride is excellent!
Have them set to full soft in front, 80% soft in rear.
This is with a 27mm Hotchis rear stablizer bar set on firmest.
Koni's are the best bang for your buck, for adjustable struts that is!

TM


----------



## hallucinogen (Jan 14, 2010)

Congratulations !!!! Best choice for the color if you ask me. I have the same color but 2009 European model. Easy to wash and maintain. I just fell in love when I saw the pictures it's a beauty ! It's my long shot dream car :|

More pictures when you have the time. Greetings from Romania


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

hallucinogen said:


> Congratulations !!!! Best choice for the color if you ask me. I have the same color but 2009 European model. Easy to wash and maintain. I just fell in love when I saw the pictures it's a beauty ! It's my long shot dream car :|
> 
> More pictures when you have the time. Greetings from Romania


Thanks for the kind words! I too am in love with the color. 

First thing done! A little bit of de-badging... So clean!


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

Here are some more shots:





































These were all from my phone.. I'll get some better shots soon.


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

Looks sweet, are you gonna chip it? I want chip my 2010 Passat but not sure what software, leaning towards GIAC the, have it on my Supercharged 24v GTI and never had problems with it, even with there regular chip pre-supercharger. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

rajvosa71000 said:


> Looks sweet, are you gonna chip it? I want chip my 2010 Passat but not sure what software, leaning towards GIAC the, have it on my Supercharged 24v GTI and never had problems with it, even with there regular chip pre-supercharger.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


A tune will definitely be on the list, yep. I will be going with APR.


----------



## hallucinogen (Jan 14, 2010)

Love the interior - I have the same trim level. IMHO the wood trims don't have place in such a car. Keep the pictures coming  you have full electric seats with ventilation ? When it will be hot outside you will definitely thank yourself for this option. Mine does not have leather seats it came with black cloth honeycomb seats with ventilation and Iove it in those hot summer days.


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

hallucinogen said:


> Love the interior - I have the same trim level. IMHO the wood trims don't have place in such a car. Keep the pictures coming  you have full electric seats with ventilation ? When it will be hot outside you will definitely thank yourself for this option. Mine does not have leather seats it came with black cloth honeycomb seats with ventilation and Iove it in those hot summer days.


I do not have ventilation, in the US that option is only available on the Executive and above.


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

So I'm going to be opting into the Beta test file of APR's upcoming DSG tune in a few weeks time, so today after work I ran a couple of baseline runs in preparation for that and the engine tune as well. My best managed 0-60 MPH run was 5.9 seconds, which I was very pleased about.

In the next few days I'll have a few minor mods to put on the CC - nothing mjaor, just a few small upgrades, both in performance and cosmetic. I've got a race this weekend at VIR and then Wookies in the Woods next weekend, but when that's done I'll be going forward with some more major mods..


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

Did a little racing this weekend with our Datsun (12-hour enduro, pretty much all in the rain, at VIR):










Here's some shots from the track walk the day before:



















I was also able to get a bit of track time in the Golf R too. It was lovely as always.










And today I dropped the CC off for window tinting.. it should be ready to pick up tomorrow. Tonight it gets to spend the night in the garage with a sexy set of German ladies.


----------



## Vdub_Eric (Feb 26, 2014)

*CC -R Line - Reflex Silver*

congrats. i also picked up a 2014 CC-R Line Reflex Silver, but from Keffer in Huntersville. this is my third VW since 08 (08-12 - VW Rabbit), (13-14 - Jetta) and (14 Feb to present - CC R-Line). 

i was having difficult time getting a 2014 CC in manual. initially wanted black, but Keffer got in a Reflex Silver from Raleigh and beat our other two local dealers: Carolina and VW South.


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

Vdub_Eric said:


> congrats. i also picked up a 2014 CC-R Line Reflex Silver, but from Keffer in Huntersville. this is my third VW since 08 (08-12 - VW Rabbit), (13-14 - Jetta) and (14 Feb to present - CC R-Line).
> 
> i was having difficult time getting a 2014 CC in manual. initially wanted black, but Keffer got in a Reflex Silver from Raleigh and beat our other two local dealers: Carolina and VW South.




Very nice, Eric......
6MT is the only way to go!!!

Don't forget about installing a Diesel Geek Short Shifter as one of your first mods.
It completely changes the personality of the vehicle!

TM


----------



## Vdub_Eric (Feb 26, 2014)

*short shifter*

thanks hadn't thought of that. am wavering between unitronic stage 1 - vw south (closest dealer to my house is a dealer) or coilovers.


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

Vdub_Eric said:


> thanks hadn't thought of that. am wavering between unitronic stage 1 - vw south (closest dealer to my house is a dealer) or coilovers.


Love my Koni coilovers cause they have adjustable dampers & can go pretty low with comfort!
I chose GIAC tune. 7th vehicle with GIAC..... great performance & quality.

TM


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

Vdub_Eric said:


> initially wanted black, but Keffer got in a Reflex Silver from Raleigh and beat our other two local dealers: Carolina and VW South.


Question, did this car come as a manager loaner with roughly 6,000 miles? If so I priced that car as well from Leith Raleigh and at the time it was the only RS R-Line available on the east coast.

Nice car!

I should have some updates for mine soon.


----------



## GLIguy89 (Apr 11, 2007)

*CC Depreciation*

You could have gotten $10,000 off of the asking price for this car and you would still have had one of the worst cars on the market in regards to resale. 2013 CC R-Lines are selling for low 20's Certified. Longer warranty and the same car. I should know I purchased mine new and can't even get 21,000 for it. Love the car hate the resale. Hope you are in the one for the long hall because its going to be one depressing depreciation. Happy miles


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

GLIguy89 said:


> You could have gotten $10,000 off of the asking price for this car and you would still have had one of the worst cars on the market in regards to resale. 2013 CC R-Lines are selling for low 20's Certified. Longer warranty and the same car. I should know I purchased mine new and can't even get 21,000 for it. Love the car hate the resale. Hope you are in the one for the long hall because its going to be one depressing depreciation. Happy miles


I got into a CC R-Line for less than $350/month after my downpayment and I plan to keep this car for at least 5 years, so the depreciation isn't that much of a problem.  All of the cars I like or want suffer from the same thing, they're all niche cars and niche cars suffer from lower resale. If I wanted something that everyone else wanted I'd be in a 3-series. 

Dealers around here were trying to get $26k+ for 2013s, so it could be market dependent somewhat. Sounds like you're saying all of this as a disgruntled owner.


----------



## jigubhai2001 (Oct 23, 2012)

jsausley said:


> I do not have ventilation, in the US that option is only available on the Executive and above.


just so you know, none of the VW dealerships in our area are tune friendly including the ones in Raleigh and Greensboro. The closest ones are the ones in Charlotte. Just a heads up in case you need to get some warranty work done, they will ask you about it.....


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

jigubhai2001 said:


> just so you know, none of the VW dealerships in our area are tune friendly including the ones in Raleigh and Greensboro. The closest ones are the ones in Charlotte. Just a heads up in case you need to get some warranty work done, they will ask you about it.....


Leith Raleigh has serviced several modded friends and I have a contact at Flow Burlington as well, but yeah, I'm not too worried about it. Of course if you straight up ask any of them they'll tell you that they can't touch modded cars.


----------



## GLIguy89 (Apr 11, 2007)

jsausley said:


> I got into a CC R-Line for less than $350/month after my downpayment and I plan to keep this car for at least 5 years, so the depreciation isn't that much of a problem.  All of the cars I like or want suffer from the same thing, they're all niche cars and niche cars suffer from lower resale. If I wanted something that everyone else wanted I'd be in a 3-series.
> 
> Dealers around here were trying to get $26k+ for 2013s, so it could be market dependent somewhat. Sounds like you're saying all of this as a disgruntled owner.



Lol not disgruntled just would like the value to stay a little higher on such a nice car. I love my CC. Lets do our best and enjoy them. Driver Found 

Here is an example of the disappointment. 6k 2013 CC rline

http://www.cars.com/go/search/detail.jsp?tracktype=usedcc&csDlId=&csDgId=&listingId=600503113&listingRecNum=2&criteria=feedSegId%3D28705%26rpp%3D50%26trId%3D51623%26isDealerGrouping%3Dfalse%26sf2Nm%3Dmiles%26requestorTrackingInfo%3DRTB_SEARCH%26yrId%3D47272%26sf1Nm%3Dprice%26sf2Dir%3DASC%26stkTypId%3D28881%26PMmt%3D1-1-1%26rn%3D0%26zc%3D60202%26rd%3D500%26crSrtFlds%3DstkTypId-feedSegId-mkId-mdId-pseudoPrice%26mdId%3D27321%26stkTyp%3DU%26mkId%3D20089%26prMn%3D0%26sf1Dir%3DDESC%26prMx%3D30000&aff=national&listType=1


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

$26k doesn't seem unreasonable for a year old used car with 6,000 miles. I only paid about $4,000 more than that before tax, tag and fees for a brand new one with 10 miles.

$4,000 depreciation in the first year isn't bad when you compare it to your standard Japanese, Korean or American car.


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

Wanted to let everyone know that Paul at Deutsche Auto Parts is awesome.

I bought a set of Peelers for my CC and as you may or may not know, VW centers for these wheels are not that common. I've heard people try various things such as stickers or even a hair band to get a VW cap to fit.. yikes. I gave the measurements to Paul and immediately he found a set that would work.

Here they are:










So, if anyone is looking for something obscure or just needs part in general, check out http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/default.aspx

Thanks Paul! Can't wait to get these babies on the car!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

jsausley said:


> Wanted to let everyone know that Paul at Deutsche Auto Parts is awesome.
> 
> I bought a set of Peelers for my CC and as you may or may not know, VW centers for these wheels are not that common. I've heard people try various things such as stickers or even a hair band to get a VW cap to fit.. yikes. I gave the measurements to Paul and immediately he found a set that would work.
> 
> ...


They look awesome. Thanks for the shout out. We appreciate it very much


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

Yes, I know, it needs to be lowered badly!


----------



## HazeVW (Apr 12, 2014)

that looks super clean and classy ride. nice wheels.


----------



## dracer219 (Jul 25, 2012)

I suggest koni coils :-D










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm actually just looking for a mild drop, about 1-1.5". I'm into OEM+, not stance.

However I'm hearing the VWR springs that I have waiting to go in make the ride rather bouncy, so not sure what route I'm going to take as of yet.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

jsausley said:


> I'm actually just looking for a mild drop, about 1-1.5". I'm into OEM+, not stance.
> 
> However I'm hearing the VWR springs that I have waiting to go in make the ride rather bouncy, so not sure what route I'm going to take as of yet.


I did Koni coils as well. Ride is perfect. Had prokit springs with around the same drop, but the stock shocks wore a bit early for me so i just went coils. If you mix Prokit or similar springs with Koni Orange (STR.T) or Yellow shocks, you can get a great 1-1.5" drop without reverse rake for around $600 and still have great, non-bouncy ride.

I went for Koni coils, paid about $1025 shipped.

My ride on Prokit springs with stock shocks, no more reverse rake:


Lowered to about 25" FTG on Koni coils:


Raised it up about 3/4 of an inch, which was about exactly where I was at with the Prokit, but the ride is PERFECT with the Konis set at full soft up front and 80% soft in the rear. Tight and controlled around corners, no bounciness, and still stock smoothness over even our garbage NJ roads.


----------



## TarmacDaddy (Jun 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> They look awesome. Thanks for the shout out. We appreciate it very much


Paul, I am going to PM you because in looking for the same VW center caps to fitt Peelers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kareem600 (Oct 31, 2007)

*My CC in Brown *


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice pic!

Wish I had some updates on my CC. Nothing has been done to it yet. I have an APR downpipe and VWR springs in my garage but I'm waiting for the 2014 ECU tunes to be released for install. 

Might be selling my Golf R too, soon...


----------



## Vdub_Eric (Feb 26, 2014)

jsausley said:


> Question, did this car come as a manager loaner with roughly 6,000 miles? If so I priced that car as well from Leith Raleigh and at the time it was the only RS R-Line available on the east coast.
> 
> Nice car!
> 
> I should have some updates for mine soon.


it came with like 19 miles.


----------



## mkvturbogli (Mar 28, 2012)

My GLI with Koni's all the way down on S6 peelers. Can't go wrong with them


----------



## mkvturbogli (Mar 28, 2012)

I love my Koni's, and peelers bring that extra presence to the car.


----------



## TarmacDaddy (Jun 10, 2014)

mkvturbogli said:


> I love my Koni's, and peelers bring that extra presence to the car.


Peelers FTW!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tepeswallachia (Oct 14, 2006)

Where are you all buying your Koni coils from? It is not on Koni's website and all the vendors I've searched don't have it listed on their websites either.

Are you all using MK6 Koni Coilovers?


----------



## mkvturbogli (Mar 28, 2012)

tepeswallachia said:


> Where are you all buying your Koni coils from? It is not on Koni's website and all the vendors I've searched don't have it listed on their websites either.
> 
> Are you all using MK6 Koni Coilovers?


Watercooled racing development is where I got mine. I got them for $980, everywhere is was 13-1400 at the time. Checkm out. They're mkv/mkvi compatible for the Jetta and gti. I don't know about the cc


----------



## mkvturbogli (Mar 28, 2012)

USP might have them and maybe ecs tuning now for the Jetta and golf.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

tepeswallachia said:


> Are you all using MK6 Koni Coilovers?


Yes, the MK5/MK6 ones


----------



## MKV06 (Apr 25, 2006)

*DeutscheAutoParts*



[email protected] said:


> They look awesome. Thanks for the shout out. We appreciate it very much



Paul, I have the same rims! Could you get me pricing on center caps too????


----------

